# How long do canned crickets stay good?



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the zoo med can o' crickets. I know they go in the fridge once opened, but how long will they stay good in the fridge? I tried searching on here and on the web but coudn't find anything.

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hm... I dunno... I used to get the can-o-worms because sherlock is really picky about live worms but loved the canned ones. I found that they would start to mold after.. a month maybe? But if you are feeding regularly I don't imagine that would be a problem, I just had mine sitting around a long time while I was trying different things.


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

they make canned bugs?? gross!! :|


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I have tried two kinds of canned crickets. The first I dont remember the brand. It said on the can they expire 24hrs after opening even when placed in the fridge. Today however I bought Flukers gourmet crickets, they have a resealable top for the fridge and are apparently good for up to 2 weeks.. From what I have found out in my research , unless it specifically states different 1-2 weeks is your safe bet. If anyone else has found different please let me know  I hope this helps .


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been using exo terra crickets and so far so good. It's been about 2 weeks and they haven't gone bad. There is an expiry date on them of Oct. 1 2013 but that cannot be accurate lol. However, the lid closes really tight (sometimes I can't open it lol) so I'm sure that will help make them last longer. At the pet store where I bought them, the employee said that they could last up to a couple of months before they start to mold.


----------

